# Lets See: Your NON-Background Tank(s)



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello Everyone -

People are always showing pics of their tanks and backgrounds, but theres lots of people who dont use backgrounds and like/prefer the plain glass look. 
Well, this thread is for you!

Lets see your plain glass, non background tanks pls.

Thx. 

Also, if possible pls list size & inhabitants.


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40064

Gary's have always been a favorite of mine.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice.

Im growing out some plants in a seperate tank due to fertilizer being used where i bought them from (home depot/misc nurseries ... so my tanks r bare bones right now: just leaf litter and driftwood.

Once i plant my tanks, ill post pics of all of them.

Btw ... anyone know how long itll take b4 theyre frog safe? I heard 2 weeks and ive heard a month ... which is it?


----------



## heyduke (Sep 19, 2006)

Until what's frog safe? The plants?


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

You would probably be fine after a month, but I always give at least 2 months just to be safe. Barerooting them before you put them in the growout would be a good idea as well.


----------



## Epiphile (Nov 12, 2009)

The fertilizer should just be in the soil, I would think. Anything that was applied that wasn't granular should be immediately soluble in water. I'd be more worried about pesticides than anything.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Frog safe meaning the plants.

I did bare root them, soaked them in a bleach water solution to disinfect and then soaked them in dechlorinator to neutralize the bleach and then rinsed them again with water. I do not think any pesticides were used and yes the fertilizer was soil based (which i obviously removed them from and replanted them in ABG/sphagnum. Its been about 3 or 4 days since ive done all this.

My frogs come on tuesday and id like to have their tanks planted by then if possible.


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Here is a good thread you may have missed.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/76027-background-free-display-tanks.html


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

.bump.bump.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

I would be intersted in this too. Does no-background include painting the tank's back?


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

asid61 said:


> I would be intersted in this too. Does no-background include painting the tank's back?


IMO that would b considered no background ... so lets see it buddy!

Fyi to all: i tried posting pics from my phone and it wouldnt work. Im glad i have a $600 phone and cant even do something as simple as post pics! Ill try to get them up at some point.


----------



## asid61 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ehhh... It's not done yet
I am getting the supplies later this week, and wanted to see some people with a painted background.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

asid61 said:


> Ehhh... It's not done yet
> I am getting the supplies later this week, and wanted to see some people with a painted background.


Ahhhh ... well u might b the 1st person to post that!


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

not the best at taking pics, but here's a 40g currently empty but loaded wt microfauna


----------



## Are2 (Jan 14, 2012)

Here's one of my simple no background 10 gal setups that I'm currently keeping 2 azureus froglets in











While this 20 gal tank does have some fake rocks glued onto the back of it, there is no gs necessary and is a really easy and lightweight alternative to a big background. I always find "evidence" that the azureus utilize the climbing space and it maintains the whole footprint of the tank unlike a gs background typically would.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's the 65 that I built with an illuminated shadowbox background to make a diorama style viv.










It's a little crude, but I think I can improve this general idea and I want to do more setups like this.


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's the 65 that I built with an illuminated shadowbox background to make a diorama style viv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's pretty awesome. I've nvr seen something like that done b4. How'd u do it?
where'd u get the big tree trunk on the left?


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

What on earth is the blue... thing?


----------



## Edhurl (Nov 8, 2011)

jacobi said:


> What on earth is the blue... thing?


Forget the name, but they are an old style way of holding electric and telephone lines..


----------



## nonliteral (Mar 26, 2012)

Edhurl said:


> Forget the name, but they are an old style way of holding electric and telephone lines..


Glass insulator; used in some parts of the country until the middle of the last century for telegraph, telephone and power lines.... Nowadays a collectable antique.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Ah now I see. It looked like the frog was humping a Dalek


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Here is my R.variabilis 'highland' tank.....The only thing attached to any sides is the branch coming out of the trunk.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

my 20L Powder Blue Viv.....


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry orgot something lol....


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

You can see all these pics on my frog room page also plus more. 
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/parts-construction/81347-gambles-frog-room.html 

Suriname






Cobalt Tank

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Leuc Tank









Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

20L P. terribilis 'Mint'


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Gamble said:


> That's pretty awesome. I've nvr seen something like that done b4. How'd u do it?
> where'd u get the big tree trunk on the left?


Thanks. I want to develop this as a newish way to build a terrarium display. I am going to work on getting some better images to use and printing them up on transparent film with services like this one...

Movie Posters - Custom Standard and Backlit Movie Poster Printing

That background in the _Hyla_ setup is just an image printed onto clear film and then stretched in a frame that I made with window screen frame. I put a layer of frosted drafting film in front to give it a slighly blurred look and greater sense of depth.


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Here's the 65 that I built with an illuminated shadowbox background to make a diorama style viv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awesome..... I loved my pair of grays but couldn't deal with the crickets....Luckily the male didn't call to much real late at night....


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> Thanks. I want to develop this as a newish way to build a terrarium display. I am going to work on getting some better images to use and printing them up on transparent film with services like this one...
> 
> Movie Posters - Custom Standard and Backlit Movie Poster Printing
> 
> That background in the _Hyla_ setup is just an image printed onto clear film and then stretched in a frame that I made with window screen frame. I put a layer of frosted drafting film in front to give it a slighly blurred look and greater sense of depth.


Is that mounted directly onto the back of the viv, or is there a space between the back of the viv and the image? This looks really cool and it's got me thinking, which is a dangerous thing.


----------



## hydrophyte (Jun 5, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> Is that mounted directly onto the back of the viv, or is there a space between the back of the viv and the image? This looks really cool and it's got me thinking, which is a dangerous thing.


It's just mounted at the corners of the screen frame on the back with some heavy-duty Velcro. So there is probably a 3/32" gap between the rear pane of glass and the drafting film.

I put a lot of effort into trying to develop some new ideas. I get myself convinced that I have some compelling and informed stuff, but then people never notice it very much. I am trying to explain some of these these and I'm also trying to develop some small business activities, but I just feel like I'm a ghost and totally ignored. I don't know how much longer I will be at this.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> It's just mounted at the corners of the screen frame on the back with some heavy-duty Velcro. So there is probably a 3/32" gap between the rear pane of glass and the drafting film.


Thank you. Basically it's right against the glass. I was just wondering if it was mounted like 2 inches away from the rear pane of glass to give it more depth. It's amazing, good work!


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

hydrophyte said:


> I put a lot of effort into trying to develop some new ideas. I get myself convinced that I have some compelling and informed stuff, but then people never notice it very much. I am trying to explain some of these these and I'm also trying to develop some small business activities, but I just feel like I'm a ghost and totally ignored. I don't know how much longer I will be at this.


Don't get discouraged. You have some great ideas and I really like your builds. They are all "outside the box thinking" builds, which I think is fantastic. I think one of the problems with some of your ideas is that many people here are DIY kind of people, and building their vivariums/terrariums, even though they may run into obstacles and hassles, is something they enjoy doing. Keep at it.


----------



## winstonamc (Mar 19, 2007)

hydrophyte said:


> I put a lot of effort into trying to develop some new ideas. I get myself convinced that I have some compelling and informed stuff, but then people never notice it very much. I am trying to explain some of these these and I'm also trying to develop some small business activities, but I just feel like I'm a ghost and totally ignored. I don't know how much longer I will be at this.


I'd say the fact that you basically created a sub-hobby (I mean, planted tank has a whole riparium area) would call that into question. People are slow to change, (particularly when the given hobby is so informed about the ways they're USED to doing this) and you seem to have million ideas. Stick with it, I'm sure your ideas will in time as well


----------

